# cutting in a jet tunnel



## red450r (Jun 4, 2014)

Im in the process of doing my own tunnel in my 1652 g3, could someone give me a little insight on the measurements?
ive got the print from outboard jets but what it calls for lands right in the middle of two of the ribs. also i have noticed that the g3 factory tunnels are square versus the outboard jet print that calls for a 45 degree on the sides. Thanks, Ethan


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 5, 2014)

I would try an do the 45's as it'll help the jet draw clean water in hard turns.


----------



## red450r (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, I was thinking that because they are the only ones I've ever seen squared off


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 5, 2014)

I built mine off Alwelds tunnel.
Others


Alwelds


Mine


----------



## red450r (Jun 5, 2014)

How deep is yours smack?


----------



## red450r (Jun 5, 2014)

Buddy of mine had a g3 that he paid someone to do its 3in


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 5, 2014)

red450r said:


> How deep is yours smack?


 2 3/4"


----------



## red450r (Jun 6, 2014)

Do y'all think that 14" funneling into 11" with a length of 18" will be enough?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 6, 2014)

I have the Lowe 1652 tunnel and it seems to work really well in the turns. I'm not sure of the dimensions but I can measure when I get home if you want.


----------



## red450r (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah I'd really appreciate yhat


----------



## red450r (Jun 7, 2014)

I finished up about 10 last night.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks good man! How long is the whole tunnel?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 7, 2014)

I took some quick measurements last night before putting the boat in for the season. The tunnel is 12" wide on the top side and 15" wide on the bottom. It's only 2" tall at the tallest point in the back. I can't find the length measurement, I thought I wrote it down.


----------



## red450r (Jun 7, 2014)

The whole thing is 24. 18" into the boat is what outboard jets calls for. I'm putting everything back together tonight. I'm building a center console so it'll be a week or so before I get to try it out


----------



## red450r (Jun 7, 2014)

The whole thing is 24. 18" into the boat is what outboard jets calls for. I'm putting everything back together tonight. I'm building a center console so it'll be a week or so before I get to try it out


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks great bud


----------



## red450r (Jun 7, 2014)

How high do I need to set the motor? As far up on the tunnel as I can?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 7, 2014)

red450r said:


> How high do I need to set the motor? As far up on the tunnel as I can?


The same as you would with a non tunnel hull. Leading edge of foot a little above the lip of the tunnel with the motor tucked all the way in but you will have to play with it to get it set right. Jusf what I picked up along the way.


----------



## red450r (Jun 7, 2014)

The tunnel sticks out over top of the foot. I've got it as far up as I can I'll try it and see how it does


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 9, 2014)

This is what mine looks like with the motor trimmed all the way down.


----------



## red450r (Jun 9, 2014)

You got your boat back? I read somewhere you had some bad luck


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355239#p355239 said:


> red450r » Yesterday, 7:30 pm[/url]"]You got your boat back? I read somewhere you had some bad luck



She's back with a new powerhead.


----------



## red450r (Jun 10, 2014)

Heard that. That's the first one I've heard of having any priblems


----------



## red450r (Jun 10, 2014)

Smack did you put foam in your pods?


----------



## red450r (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 10, 2014)

red450r said:


> Smack did you put foam in your pods?


No, all foam does is add weight. Many people will argue but physics is constant. A pod full of air will be more bouyant than the same pod filled with foam. If water happens to leak into the pod, then and only then will the foam help anything.


----------



## red450r (Jun 10, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Had a guy argue with me the other day about it. The way the plugs are in mine they should be self bailing if they get a hole in them. 
All that foam adds up. It's about 10-15lb under the floor in my boat.


----------



## fishbum (Jun 10, 2014)

On the tunnel, if you tuck your intake under I have found it makes for a hull you can't trim, if you do the water runs up over the front of the intake and is a mess, had lots more luck using the top of the intake as if it was the back of the boat, that said I had one tunnel to tall and had to add a plate in tunnel to lower it some, On foam, not so much in pods but under the floor, i like to put it in plastic bags, to try to keep down water soaking in.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 10, 2014)

One nice thing is I think he can go another notch higher and just bend the lip of his tunnel up a bit. I think that would help by using the hydro dynamic effect of the curved metal to help draw the water up into the intake.

Gotta do the spoon under the water faucet to understand how the curved metal will draw the water up into the jet at speed.


----------



## red450r (Jun 10, 2014)

I can move it where ever it needs to go. I still have to put the uhmw across the top of the tunnel and put in the drains in, I'm gonna run it and if it works I have to pull it all apart and silicone the bolts


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks about where my motor is set. I went 1 bolt higher to try it out and I got more spray and it was louder and porpoised more and sucked air more going through a wake. As much of a pain it was moving the motor around manually (I don't have a jack plate), it was worth it in the end to get in the best position. I set mine up for me being alone in the boat but I could imagine another person up front would make a pretty big difference so are you trying it out alone or with passengers/weight the way you would normally be running?


----------



## red450r (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm moving the console to the front so I'll probably just run it by myseld, I have to manually move mine too


----------



## red450r (Jun 12, 2014)

Got the console installed. Trying to finish up everything tomorrow evening and try it out Saturday


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 15, 2014)

Lets see some pictures! Looks great so far.


----------



## red450r (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## red450r (Jun 15, 2014)

It works great and planes a lot faster!


----------

